# Would an enclosure like this be appropriate for a rabbit?



## ashleigheperry (Mar 21, 2013)

I own this cage, which is designed and sold to be used as a ferret enclosure. 







I will be removing most of the levels (I may leave one low level on each side, but depending on how well they hold up they might be replaced with wooden shelves) and the hammock and of course adding all the bunny essentials. It's a large enclosure and I can sit comfortably inside it. I would be using paper based bedding. Is this appropriate? Any and all advice is welcome!


----------



## whitelop (Mar 21, 2013)

I wouldn't have the hammock hanging that far away from the level, if you're going to have a hammock(which aren't recommended for bunnies) then I could put it right over a level so they don't have very far to go up or down from the level to the hammock. It has something to do with the way bunnies walk, they've been known to get hurt with hammocks, while ferrets are agile and they love them. 

I would say as long as the levels hold up and support the weight of the rabbit you could use them. Just remember that some buns like to climb and some don't. Are the ramps slick or are they coated with something? I would make sure they aren't slippery, because the bun probably won't like to go up it if its slippery. 

If you're planning on litter training the rabbit, then you won't need to fill the whole bottom with bedding, just get a small litter box and fill that with bedding. When the whole bottom is filled it confuses them. 

Other than that, I think its a nice cage. And it looks like the bun will have lots to do inside the cage!


----------



## ashleigheperry (Mar 21, 2013)

whitelop said:


> I wouldn't have the hammock hanging that far away from the level, if you're going to have a hammock(which aren't recommended for bunnies) then I could put it right over a level so they don't have very far to go up or down from the level to the hammock. It has something to do with the way bunnies walk, they've been known to get hurt with hammocks, while ferrets are agile and they love them.
> 
> I would say as long as the levels hold up and support the weight of the rabbit you could use them. Just remember that some buns like to climb and some don't. Are the ramps slick or are they coated with something? I would make sure they aren't slippery, because the bun probably won't like to go up it if its slippery.
> 
> ...



Under the picture I mentioned that I would be taking the hammock out - I don't want my bunny to hurt its back. I was also considering only leaving a level or two, so the fall won't be too high if the bunny gets overly excited and falls off. The ramps are textured but probably too slick for climbing, which is why I was only going to have one relatively low level, but I might be replacing the levels with wood shelves if they're too flimsy and then I'll add nicer ramps. If my bunny seems to like the levels a lot, I'll probably make some new ramps even if I don't replace the actual levels.

Thank you for the reply!


----------



## agnesthelion (Mar 21, 2013)

In my opinion I don't think that's the best rabbit cage. Rabbits, even ones who like to climb, need more space on each level and those look like just platforms for climbing type animals like ferrets or chinchillas. Maybe with measurements I may think otherwise.....there could be more space there that I'm seeing, but to me that looks much taller than it is wide and not much floor space which is what rabbits need/prefer. Plus if you are taking out some of the levels like you say, you are getting rid of even more space and you will probably be paying for height rather than width (space).

Have you seen some of the NIC cages people build for their buns? They are WAY cheaper than that cage (I'm assuming, I don't know the price of that cage but they usually are up there) and you can get way more bang for your buck 

If price isn't an obstacle for you them check out these cages:

http://wonderlandcages.com/WONDERLAND_CAGES_GUINEA_PIG.html

I have the purple 3 level cage on the home page. It's an NIC cage you can build on your own for much cheaper or again if you don't care about price you can buy it.

I also agree with Morgan don't do the bedding thing. Litter training bunny is a much better option. 

Sorry to poo-poo your cage just being honest. I just think there are probably better options out there that are cheaper and may be better for bunny.


----------



## ashleigheperry (Mar 21, 2013)

agnesthelion said:


> In my opinion I don't think that's the best rabbit cage. Rabbits, even ones who like to climb, need more space on each level and those look like just platforms for climbing type animals like ferrets or chinchillas. Maybe with measurements I may think otherwise.....there could be more space there that I'm seeing, but to me that looks much taller than it is wide and not much floor space which is what rabbits need/prefer. Plus if you are taking out some of the levels like you say, you are getting rid of even more space and you will probably be paying for height rather than width (space).
> 
> Have you seen some of the NIC cages people build for their buns? They are WAY cheaper than that cage (I'm assuming, I don't know the price of that cage but they usually are up there) and you can get way more bang for your buck
> 
> ...



I fully appreciate your honest opinion! I reason I posted this particular cage is because I already own it, brand new. I got it for a little over $30 on a ridiculous sale at the Petco I used to work for. I would be willing to alter the levels and make them larger to offer more space, but the floor space is larger than it appears. I'm attaching and absolutely terrible picture of me inside the enclosure (don't ask, lol). I can spread my legs fully and comfortably, though they're bent in the picture. And there would be an additional level or two (larger than the shelves that come with the cage) if I make one. Would it be better then?

I would be litter training but this is just the beginning of my research so I didn't know bedding wouldn't be necessary for the rest of the cage. Thanks for that tip! Would you suggest adding towels or something to make it more comfortable?


----------



## agnesthelion (Mar 21, 2013)

Haha that picture is awesome!  I'm not laughing it's just hysterical and it does show the size better.

I wonder if you could make bigger levels somehow? I just think it's the platforms that don't look very rabbit-condusive but it is a good sized cage. Especially if bunny will get free run out of the cage, which rabbits highly benefit from.

Yes you could do towels. Towels unravel if chewed on so some rabbits who are bigger chewers might not do well with towels as the long strands if ingested could cause digestive issues. But some do well with towels or baby blankets, fleece, foam pads, or carpet remnants. It just depends on each bunny and what they end up chewing.

For litter a lot of us on here use wood stove pellets (without accelerant) which are sold at most home improvement stores, farm/tractor stores or even walmart. They are very reasonable in price....about $5 for a 40 lb bag.

Maybe just peruse this forum. I have learned so much about rabbis on here. I remember thinking petco type stores would carry the supplies I needed but it turns out most pet stores don't carry anything needed for bunny ownership. Cage, pellets, hay, litter, toys.....all can either be purchased at non pet stores or at better prices than pet stores.


----------



## Blue eyes (Mar 21, 2013)

I think that size cage could work ok if, and only if, you truly intend to use it more as a home-base type of cage where bunny is out for 12 or more hours per day. That's my own opinion. It doesn't offer much floor space for a full grown rabbit if bunny will only be out for an hour or two per day. 

However, if you used an x-pen in addition to the cage and made a horse shoe shape with the x-pen, then bunny would have more floor space. Here's an x-pen with 8 panels (larger than some) that uses a wall for one side to allow more room. It doesn't have a cage inside, but you can picture it with your cage against the wall.

Honestly your cage isn't much different in size than mine (bottom photo). But I do have their cage door open from first thing in the morning until midnight. They have full run of the downstairs. Otherwise, I know that my cage would be too small.


----------



## PaGal (Mar 21, 2013)

I think it could work depending on the size of the bun and how long it will spend in there. You could maybe look into making a a second floor instead of just a level with a area cut out where the bun could get down to the bottom. the one thing I have read is that you want the bun to be able to stand up as far as height goes and you want to make sure there is room for the ears so the bun doesn't have to keep them down all of the time.


----------



## ashleigheperry (Mar 21, 2013)

I am absolutely willing to add a playpen to the enclosure, but I won't know if the bunny can have full run of the apartment until I find out how my cat reacts. She was good with my bird and hamster (they were fosters and have been re-homed) but I'm not sure how she'll react to the bunny. The cat has two litter boxes in different parts of the apartment so I'll be able to separate them if needed. 

If all goes well, the bunny will only be in its enclosure if no one is home. c:
Even if the cat doesn't like the bunny (or visa versa), they will have plenty of separated room to themselves.


----------

